

Steve Jobs – Official Trailer - RyanCooley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr6K1bwIVs

======
carlosdp
That isn't Steve Jobs. Steve Jobs wasn't a suave political mover. You had to
force him to wear a suit and take a shower (and then be lucky that he was in
the mood to do either of those things that day) in the time period the movie
is portraying!

"Jobs" may have had a lot of facts turned around, especially in reference to
Woz, but at least they were portraying the actual person accurately.

------
jason_slack
The movie seems interesting, I will see it, the actor playing Jobs doesn't
even look remotely close.

~~~
tthayer
Michael Fassbender is very good at completely occupying the role, so maybe it
won't matter too much. Seth Rogan as Woz though? I dunno.

